# R34 V spec lots more then normal R34 GTR



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Just been on confused.com and got a quote for bothe these cars out of interest, the V spec R34 was £3885 and the non V spec was £3244.57 which i was very impressed with. Might even go for it, i have found a Ul one for 24000. What does the V spec have to make it so much?

James.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

taken from j-garage.com

1999. 1 : A brand-new BNR 34 Skyline GT-R and Skyline GT-R Vspec have been announced in 1999. Compared with the R33 Skyline GT-R, the length has been shortened by 75mm, the wheelbase by 55mm and front overhang by 20mm, resulting in a wheelbase/tread ratio for enhanced driving performance. As for the RB26DETT engine, the camshafts have been modified for improved valve timing, enabling the engine to generate 15.6kg-m/liter of torque. Moreover, new twin ball bearing ceramic turbochargers have been adopted to deliver sharp, instantaneous response to accelerator inputs.
Adopted as the transmission was a new 6-speed manual gearbox jointly developed by Nissan and GETRAG of Germany. A Helical LSD with superb responsiveness and controllability has been adopted for improved traction during cornering and enhanced response to accelerator inputs. The Skyline GT-R Vspec comes with an active LSD for optimum torque split control.
A multifunctional display was installed in the atop level of the center console to present essential driving information to the driver during sporty driving. Altogether, seven items are presented in three modes on the 5.8 fixed liquid crystal display, beginning with such basic information as the boost pressure, water temperature, oil temperature and extending to the voltage, throttle opening, fuel injector opening rate and front toque split. (the GT-R Vspec added the intake air temperature and exhaust gas temperature.)
Moreover, the Skyline GT-R Vspec adopted a front diffuser and a carbon rear diffuser to create a downforce for regulating the air flow along the car's undersurface, allowing positive use of aerodynamic force for enhanced handling and stability.

2000. 8 : The Skyline GT-R underwent minor model change. Among the improvements made this time, the newly established Vspec 2 grade that replaces the previous Vspec grade features the first mass-produced vehicle implementation of a carbon fiber engine hood with NACA ducts. Braking performance has also been improved by equipping all Skyline GT-R models with the large size rear brakes that were previously used only on the Vspec N1 grade. Moreover, exterior and interior trim features have been partially changed, including the adoption of white turn signal lamps, a different seat cloth, aluminum sport pedals and an iridium silver center console.

2002. 2 : As the final limited-production series of the R34 Skyline GT-R, the Nur. series was introduced in Japan. The feature of the Skyline GT-R Nur. is a highly accurate engine which improved the weight balance such as pistons and con-rods which are the main parts of the engine based on the N1 specification engine installed in the Nuerburgrings 24 hour race and a domestic Super Taikyu race.


----------

